# Heading to Chicago



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Any places I should check out for slots. Thanks!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*not sure about slots....*

But I hear the ribs, italian beef sandwiches, and deep dish pizza are pretty righteous. Never look around on an empty stomach!!  nd


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Hey Hef....*

I guess no slotters in Chicago?... I'm from CT, but I found some listed below from Illinois. Probably take some mapquesting to rule out if any are too far or within striking distance. Good luck. nd

These guys seem like a fun group. Look at all the tracks they race on. Not sure any of these are HT members?? One is listed in this forum recently (the Oconomomo one):

http://nitro-racing.4t.com/ 

Commercial Tracks:

Custom 64th's 
526 Redwing Drive 
Round Lake Beach, IL 60073 U.S.A. 
1.847.546.7223 

DJ's Hot Slots 
338-340 Georgetown Square 
Wooddale, IL 60191 U.S.A. 
1.630.595.6960 

Great Lakes Raceway 
269 Peterson Road 
Libertyville, IL 60048 U.S.A. 
1.708.367.7568 

Paradise Raceway 
2214 East Algonquin Road 
Arlington Heights, IL 60102 U.S.A. 
1.847.458.6400 

Phoenix Race 'n More 
423 State Street 
Ottawa, IL 60410 U.S.A. 
1.815.434.9109 

ProRail Speed & Hobby 
315 South Locust 
Centralia, IL 62901 U.S.A. 
1.618.322.8287 

Raceworld Slotcar Raceway 
4312 West Elm Street 
McHenry, IL 60050 U.S.A. 
1.815.759.9300 

Slot Car City 
301 East Rollins 
Round Lake Beach, IL 60073 U.S.A. 
1.847.546.7223 

Slot Cars the Wright-Way 
703 South Gilbert 
Danville, IL 61832 U.S.A. 
1.217.443.1205 

Slots of Fun 
109 West Monroe Street 
Bloomington, IL 61701 U.S.A. 
1.309.829.7568 

Speed Zone 
300 Division Street 
Dixon, IL 61021 U.S.A. 
1.815.288.7223 

Track Hobbies 
2326 West Higgins Road 
Hoffman Estates, IL 60195 U.S.A. 
1.708.519.0307 

*THIS ONE IS A SHOW IN NOVEMBER:
Midwest Slot Car Show 
Holiday Inn 
US Route 30 & I-57 
Matteson, IL 
1.847.515.7832 *


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I think only one or two are still open call first .I believe paradise is still opened but moved.If your are looking for ho good luck.Most raceways are in peoples basements.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*race*

there is a g-jet race in naperville on the 27th.
nart club in yahoo groups.

also a t-jet / g-jet race the 27th in peoria il. 
citro club racing.
http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

The slot show is now in highland In.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

tjd241 said:


> Slots of Fun
> 109 West Monroe Street
> Bloomington, IL 61701 U.S.A.
> 1.309.829.7568
> ...


thats accually Minks memorial raceway now


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

tjd241 said:


> But I hear the ribs, italian beef sandwiches, and deep dish pizza are pretty righteous. Never look around on an empty stomach!!  nd


Don't forget to try the pizza and hotdogs as well.  

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## SlotCarNews (Aug 25, 2008)

Hiya Guys, there are LOTS of slotters going to Chicago and lots there. There will be a large race at ChicagoLand raceway where there will be races for SCX, BRM, Fly, Slot It, and others! Check out Slot Car Illustrated to see the announcements of the races. 

http://slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?p=235783#post235783

I will be posting news about the races on SCXWorldWide.com and Slot Car News as well as plans are firmed up. Just a note, I'm not hosting/planning these races myself. 

Dave Kennedy
SCX North America


----------

